# I Have a Question



## Halo (Feb 20, 2009)

If 4 out of 5 people SUFFER from diarrhea....does that mean that one out of five enjoys it? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Why do croutons come in airtight packages? Aren't they just stale bread to begin with? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~ *~*~* 

If Fed Ex and UPS were to merge, would they call it Fed UP? ? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

What hair color do they put on the driver's licenses of bald men? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

I thought about how mothers feed their babies with tiny little spoons and forks, so I wondered what do Chinese mothers use. Toothpicks? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Why do they put pictures of criminals up in the Post Office? What are we supposed to do, write to them? Why don't they just put their pictures on the postage stamps so the mailmen can look for them while they deliver the mail? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Is it true that you never really learn to swear until you learn to drive? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

As income tax time approaches, did you ever notice: When you put the two words 'The' and 'IRS' together, it spells ......'THEIRS'? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*


----------



## white page (Feb 20, 2009)

warning ! , don't drink coffee whilst reading  this post ! 

taking time out now to bail  coffee out of my keyboard .

Thanks Halo , love the post , keyboard needed a clean anyway


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 20, 2009)

hi white page done that one before hope it wasn't a whole cup what a waiste of coffee take care mary


----------



## white page (Feb 21, 2009)

> I thought about how mothers feed their babies with tiny little spoons and forks, so I wondered what do Chinese mothers use. Toothpicks?



i'll never be able to see toothpicks now without smiling !


----------



## Jackie (Feb 21, 2009)

I love the Fed Ex/ Fed Up one, that was funny


----------



## Halo (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad you all are enjoying them as much as I did when they arrived by email :rofl:


----------

